
Zero Hedge permanently suspended from Twitter after doxxing Chinese scientist - AndrewBissell
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/31/21117663/twitter-zero-hedge-suspended-platform-manipulation-policy-doxxing-coronavirus
======
ycsux
The claim that coronavirus may have escaped from a lab seems possible, yet the
censors are out in force to suppress it. This virus is only 76% related to its
own ancestors - why?

